# Replacing Denon AVR-1708...suggestions?



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

Definitely green when it comes to home audio, looking for guidance. Currently I have a Denon AVR-1708 I was planning on using to power older Onkyo floor speakers. We got a nice piece of furniture and it doesn't fit, go figure . 

To be perfectly honest, I didn't use 99% of what this receiver can do. Why did I buy it? I got too good of a deal on it being a Best Buy employee at the time .

*Purpose of this build*
Main purpose of this setup is to get a little better sound other than the downfiring 10 watt speakers that come built into the TV and have decent sound for entertaining. I'm not a huge audiophile, but even I think the TV speakers are horrible.

*What I'm looking to do*
I want to power two 8ohm Onkyo floor speakers and a subwoofer for sure, maybe a center channel.(To simplify things, I'm ok going without the center channel.)

*Where I'm stuck*
The biggest part in question for me is what device(s)/receiver to use. Sources will consist of ATT Uverse, Playstation, Nintendo Wii, AUX to connect an iPad/iPhone audio.
-Hurdle #1: It looks like my TV(Samsung UN60H6203AFXZA) only has two audio outs, an optical and mini 3.5mm
-Hurdle #2: It has to be "wife friendly" so she can blast show-tunes as she practices for performances. The fewer devices/switches involved the better.

I'm not opposed to purchasing a variety of components and "building/piecing" together something that work as long as it doesn't require me soldering directly onto a circuit board :worried:.

Thoughts/Suggestions?

Denon

















Similar Onkyo floor speakers


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

If your Denon doesn't fit then most receivers are not going to fit. Some are less deep, but most are the same width. So you would need to measure and see what fits, but include 2" at least for the cabling that will be coming off the back of the receiver.

I like my Denon 2100W. The wireless works great.

I would definitely get a center channel for TV and movies.

For ease of use get a sub with input sensing turn on.


----------



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

schmiddr2 said:


> If your Denon doesn't fit then most receivers are not going to fit.


That's what I was figuring and have seen by looking at other "simpler" receivers. Anything out there that is essentially something similar to a car audio amp but for the home? Basically just an amp with some sort of audio input, a place to make speaker connections, and basic EQ features? I don't need an FM tuner, sat radio, or other bells/whistles.(At least I don't think I do until I see them )


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

what you want is called an integrated amplifier. they have input selection, volume, basic tone controls and that's pretty much it.

you wont get a center channel with this, but they are usually a good bit smaller and very simple to operate.

I'm currently usitn a sansui au217 that's older than I am to power my main system, but theres newer ones out from onkyo, Yamaha, pioneer etc.

are you opposed to buying used/off local craigslist?

you can use the headphone mini jack out of the tv into one of the inputs of the amplifier, same cable you'd use for the iphone/ipad input.


----------



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> what you want is called an integrated amplifier. they have input selection, volume, basic tone controls and that's pretty much it.
> 
> you wont get a center channel with this, but they are usually a good bit smaller and very simple to operate.
> 
> ...


Definitely not opposed to CL, I'm on it almost daily .

From what you have described, that definitely sounds right up my alley. Are there any brands you would go with over others? Any brands in particular to stay away from?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

there are ones with digital inputs, I'd wager onkyo ones do..but cant verify.

what city in il are you in? or just link me to your local cl homepage..i'll take a look around and see whats out there for you


----------



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

Thanks! I'm out in the suburbs of Chicago, but I have driven into SE Wisconsin as well if the item is right 

Already poking around Crutchfield and other sites just to get a feel for what is out there, common features, etc. I can already tell everything on their site is out of my budget lol.

craigslist: chicago jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events


----------



## InstantCrush (Sep 2, 2015)

Marantz NR series? They are about half as tall as most. Or maybe relocate your equipment to a closet and use an RF remote. It's not really that hard or expensive to do.

Whatever you do, don't buy Onkyo. Their receivers are unreliable and often overheat ESPECIALLY if not given lots of room to breathe. Even when given room they run hotter than most. At least one person who owns an Onkyo is going to be offended by this statement and claim otherwise but I suggest you spend some time Googling it and you will find it to be true.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

this is an old great kenwood unit, not cheaply built, likely built in japan..pretty sure I had a 7300? been so long/too much toys lol.
>>> Kenwood SA-7100 DC Stereo Integrated Amplifier Like New <<&lt

this may be above your budget, but Yamaha of this era is flippin fantastic sounding, though I warn you..you might want to replace your speakers after buying something this nice..its a slippery slope.
terms of use -- craigslist

this could be a great deal, adds a lot of flexibility, and isn't a big ol unit like your denon
Yamaha NS-A16 5.1 Surround Speakers

heres a very nice sub, not pricy, but also maybe more than you need since you already have floor standing speakers.
>>>Klipsch Sub 10 Subwoofer Home Theater Sub <<<

finally, a nice simple matched set of Yamaha components, look at the v65 and matching tuner, that's a super cheap price!
VINTAGE & NEW POWER AMPS--PRE-AMPS & MORE!...

have fun


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

InstantCrush said:


> Marantz NR series? They are about half as tall as most. Or maybe relocate your equipment to a closet and use an RF remote. It's not really that hard or expensive to do.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't buy Onkyo. Their receivers are unreliable and often overheat ESPECIALLY if not given lots of room to breathe. Even when given room they run hotter than most. At least one person who owns an Onkyo is going to be offended by this statement and claim otherwise but I suggest you spend some time Googling it and you will find it to be true.




totally agree on the onkyo receivers..had tons of problems with hdmi and power amps, there older integrated amps and preamp/power amp separates though? really nice!


----------



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

InstantCrush said:


> Marantz NR series? They are about half as tall as most. Or maybe relocate your equipment to a closet and use an RF remote. It's not really that hard or expensive to do.


I guess this is a good time to mention that my space restriction is with the depth rather than height unfortunately. Shelf is exactly 15" from the edge to the back panel of the cabinet/bookshelf.


----------



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> this is an old great kenwood unit, not cheaply built, likely built in japan..pretty sure I had a 7300? been so long/too much toys lol.
> >>> Kenwood SA-7100 DC Stereo Integrated Amplifier Like New <<&lt
> 
> this may be above your budget, but Yamaha of this era is flippin fantastic sounding, though I warn you..you might want to replace your speakers after buying something this nice..its a slippery slope.
> ...


Thanks for these, I will definitely check them out!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

with the depth restriction, the kenwood is likely out, but the Yamaha pieces should fit.


----------



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

Besides Onkyo, other brands to steer clear from?


----------



## InstantCrush (Sep 2, 2015)

Hmm.. Another option might be a used Cambridge Audio Azur 540R if you can find one for a good price.. Those were something like 13" deep.


----------



## InstantCrush (Sep 2, 2015)

MotoCARR said:


> Besides Onkyo, other brands to steer clear from?


I guess it really depends on how old the stuff is. Much older Kenwood stuff, I've heard, is pretty well thought of as Lycancatt mentions. I have used maybe a couple of their old IAs but I was not very knowledgable about audio at the time so I can't say much about them.

Older Pioneer stuff was also highly thought of. Newer Pioneer stuff is still good, but I wouldn't buy it solely because I like auto-EQ functions in newer receivers and Pioneer's version (MCACC) is not as good. But other than that, those are fine.

Yamaha has been a reliable brand for as long as I remember. Pretty much always a safe choice.

Pretty much anything from Denon and sister company* Marantz (*: I have no idea how long they've been sister companies for; might not apply for older gear) are good as well.

Even cheaper brands like Technics were "decent" in the past.


----------

